# Boot Overhang Help!!!



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Is this too much over hang?!?! cant push it back any farther without comprising the heel edge more. its a size 12 boot with 25.2 width board. thanks<br><br>


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

well first off all, make sure the heel and toe are evenly distributed between both sides, and in most cases you can actually center it so more heel hangs off, depending on what kinda riding you'll be doing. on my new setup i just got, my heels hanging off a little more than my toe on my agent + 290's. just as in my case (since i haven't takin my board on the face yet) you'll have to ride with the setup and see how it affects you, it might, it might not. but just my opinion but i feel as if you can get away with more heel overhang than toe especially when carving.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks fine but that pic is redic hard to tell with..take a different pic so we can see it better..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

That is a ton of overhang.

Options:

1. Wide board
2. Bindings that have higher toe&heel ramps
3. Risers


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

Toe drag should be within .5 to .75 inches of the board. IT seems like you have enough lift on your bindings so you might never be a victim of toe drag. Also depends on what kind of riding you do. If you're an experienced rider taking DEEP toe side carves and cuts, then you will feel your toe skipping across the plain. I've seen much worse, and I used to ride with a 2 inch overhand with low low low low bindings. I wouldnt worry about your drag too much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

You look like you will make it unless you hit some steeps. Have you ever seen foot reduction boots? I have size nines but they sit in my bindings like size 8's or 8.5's, somewhere around there. I know for a fact Burton and Salomon have them idk about other companies.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

> Toe drag should be within .5 to .75 inches of the board.


This is another myth that I always see.) 0.5 inches. 2 inches. 1.45 inches. It belongs with the chin&nose sizing method.

This awesome photoshop job is self-explanatory:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> This is another myth that I always see.) 0.5 inches. 2 inches. 1.45 inches. It belongs with the chin&nose sizing method.
> 
> This awesome photoshop job is self-explanatory:


Dude, sorry...but I have no idea what that image is explaining. Are the black bars on the bottom where overhang exists ? Thanks

EDIT. 
Nevermind. I see it now, its as if you were looking at the side of the boot.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

That is a lot of overhang...size 12 boots need a wider board and bigger bindings. I wouldnt ride like that. Before you buys stuff you need to figure out what you need.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

A. the picture is bad. 
B. I think people are really hung up on the whole "overhang" issue. From that picture, that doesnt look "that" bad...
C. lets see a better pic


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

JuniorNA said:


> A. the picture is bad.
> B. I think people are really hung up on the whole "overhang" issue. From that picture, that doesnt look "that" bad...
> C. lets see a better pic



Yep!!! These dudes saying thats a ton of overhang are prob lil midgets! Your good dont worry, If you want to avoid a wide board purchase maybe get some Burton bindings they have a high ramp for the toe edge


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You should be riding a wider board, like a Travis Rice with a 26.0 waist width, and wider tip/tail as well.


----------



## Tuan (Feb 11, 2013)

*Boot overhang*

I have the same question. I guess I just have to try it out but it does not seem right. I mean, if I were on blue or black slopes would I have a problem with my toes dragging? I'm sometime blue so I guess this is a good board to start out. 

Pic attached.


----------

